# Android Spielvorstellung / Beta Tester gesucht



## Titanpharao (4. Jun 2014)

Hallo liebe Java Forum Community,

ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach Beta-Testern für die Demo Version von meinem Android Spiel. Ein breites Spektrum an Geräten und Android Versionen hilft mir viele Fehler zu finden, bevor ich das Spiel endgültig Release.

Lunar Defense ist ein anspruchsvolles Tower Defense Game. Es wurde von mir die letzten 2,5 Jahre entwickelt und enthält viele neu definierte Spielelemente.

Ich bereite gerade eine Art „Fragebogen“ für das Game vor, damit man möglichst viele Bereiche abcheckt.

*Wenn Ihr Lust und Zeit habt könnt Ihr mir hier übers Forum eine Nachricht senden mit eurer:*
- GMail Adresse 
- Smartphone Model
- Android Version
- Welcher Typ Ihr seid: Einfaches Interesse, Gamer, Tower Defense Spieler

Dann kann ich euch in eine Beta-Gruppe einladen und ihr erhaltet exklusiven Zugriff auf das Spiel über den Play-Store.

Würde mich auch über ein Feedback freuen.

Hier noch ein Screenshot vom Play Store und für Leute die mit Facebook kein Problem haben, die Facebook Seite des Spieles.

https://www.facebook.com/LunarDefense


----------



## Titanpharao (8. Jun 2014)

Ok, die Free/Lite/Demo Version ist jetzt kostenlos für alle erhältlich.

Hier ist der Google Play Link 

Viel Spaß beim zocken!
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.liquidtitan.lunardefense.activitys.demo


----------



## Titanpharao (14. Jun 2014)

Hallo,

die Vollversion von Lunar Defense ist ab heute für 1,99€ erhältlich.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.liquidtitan.lunardefense.activitys

Es gibt keine zusätzlichen In-App-Käufe. Ihr erhaltet das komplette Spiel und alle folgenden Updates.

Viel Spaß beim zocken wünscht euch.
Liquid Titan


----------



## Titanpharao (30. Jun 2014)

Die Version 1.0.2 ist jetzt für die Vollversion und Demo erhältlich.

Sie enthält ein paar neue Features wie Multitouch Zoom, Balancing, Bugfix und verbessert dein Einstieg ins Spiel.


----------



## Titanpharao (7. Jul 2014)

Lunar Defense Trailer ist jetzt online!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evKO_TRYEew


----------



## Titanpharao (11. Jan 2015)

Hey vieles hat sich verändert, es existiert mittlerweile die Version 1.1.3 und es wurde auf F2P umgestellt wo Ihr zusätzlich die Vollversion freischalten könnt. Der Einstieg ist leichter und es wurde an vielen Stellen geschraubt! Seht doch einfach wieder, oder erstmals rein.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.liquidtitan.lunardefense.activitys.demo


----------

